# Waiting....



## FL_Structural_PE (Apr 26, 2017)

So how long do you think we'll have to wait for the results? It looks like the for the last two April exams the results came out 8 weeks after the exam date.

If that holds we will get the results June 16th.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 26, 2017)

6/13/2017 based on an average release date time of 53 days.


----------



## Voomie (Apr 26, 2017)

You mean July?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E (Apr 26, 2017)

Likely August this time.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 26, 2017)

Voomie said:


> You mean July?


Nope, I still think this will be June. Last 2 April exams released after 54 and 56 days respectively. So that puts us somewhere in the middle of June.


----------



## ZEZO4 (Apr 27, 2017)

That is good, not too long compare to what I thought.


----------



## David Connor SE (Apr 27, 2017)

Came out June 17th in 2014. I'd put the over/under at June 14th.


----------



## smahurin (Apr 28, 2017)

NCEES sent me a notification email 6/26/15 when I took it.  I believe the results were actually posted on NCEES's website on either 6/18 or 6/19 though but don't quote me on that...

I think the SE grading seminar is always the first week of June.  Seems like results start to come out 2-weeks later usually.


----------



## Rew10 (May 15, 2017)

I see that registration for the Fall SE exam opens 6/19/17. Does that add fuel to the fire that maybe the results will be released the week before (6/12 - 6/16 range)?


----------



## StandardPractice (May 15, 2017)

PE results are slated for release next week based on typical times (received my notice on May 24th last year). I would assume SE to be about 2 weeks afterward, pending on when the afternoon grading session starts from what I've read


----------



## SE_FL (May 17, 2017)

Rew10 said:


> I see that registration for the Fall SE exam opens 6/19/17. Does that add fuel to the fire that maybe the results will be released the week before (6/12 - 6/16 range)?


No, there is no correlation. If you fail the SE they will give you a week to sign up for the next exam cycle, even if the deadline has passed. I received my results for the SE after the deadline was passed.


----------

